# Need for Speed ProStreet & TmUnited



## THC-hArDcOrE (1. Dezember 2007)

mann könnte ja im Need for Speed ProStreet und TmUnited eine PCGH-EXTREM liga starten 


wenn jeder seinen spielernamen hier einträgt kann man ihn ja in die freundesliste eintragen 


Need for Speed ProStreet 

SPIELRNAME:

THC4HARDCORE



das selbe gilt auch für TmUnited !!



TmUnited 

GRUPPE:       PCGH-EXTREME
PASSWORT:  PM an mich mit betreff tmu


----------



## Hardware-Experte (3. Dezember 2007)

Naja finde die Idee nicht sehr berauschend.


----------



## THC-hArDcOrE (3. Dezember 2007)

es soll doch kein clan werden oder so etwas in der art einfach nur ein bischen fun haben


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (7. Januar 2008)

Ich wollte mal mitfahren aber seid ich den Patch installiert habe will der mich mit EA verbinden und dann fragt er nach meinem CD-Key und wenn ich den eingebe steht da der wurde schon benutzt (natürlich wurde der schon benutzt ich habe mich bei der ungepatchten Version schon mal registriert).
Ich kann aber nicht meinen Benutzerkontonamen und das Passwort eingeben sondern nur den CD-Key und da sagt mir das Spiel das der Key schon mal benutzt wurde.
Hat jemand das selbe Problem oder kann mir weiterhelfen?

Greetz SpIdErScHwEiN


----------



## Soulsnap (10. Januar 2008)

wende dich deswegen am besten an den EA Support


----------

